# Tandem ID help please



## piperdave (3 Sep 2016)

I have this tandem, but there is no branding on it. Only the unusual bracket behind the stokers BB might give it away.

Has anyone seen anything like it before?

More info at Retrobike
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=349069

Many thanks,

Dave


----------



## Alex H (4 Sep 2016)

Some very knowledgeable people here https://tandem-club.org.uk/files/public_html/_dboard.htm

(no requirement to register to post)


----------



## piperdave (4 Sep 2016)

Hi Alex, I have tried them, but without success, they have not seen any tandem like this. Thanks for the heads up though.

Dave


----------

